# what model DVR can I use for this situation



## lcarlo (Jan 5, 2009)

I moved into an apartment with old wiring and an old dish.
They will not be upgrading anytime soon. What model DVR
can I use for this situation. And where can I get one as dish
told me they no longer support. I see some 510's on ebay
will I be able to get one of those activated and use one of those?

Thanks


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

you could use 510 or 508 with a single lnb output. depending on how old the dish/lnb. you may only get 1 satellite.


----------



## DishTech6342 (Feb 4, 2009)

If its RG59 cable it doesnt matter what reciever you use it will burn the cable out they all push 2200mhz rg59 usually is maxx rated at 1000mhz so you do the math if it was me i would flat cable new RG6 which can be bought at lowes through the window to your tv thats how we do it i work directly for dish and sometimes its the only way


----------

